# Bike Hire Majorca?



## oldgreyandslow (14 Apr 2013)

I think I've convinced my OH that we can holiday in Majorca, which rather fortunately has a bike hire firm or two.

I've found this one http://www.procyclehire.com/

Has anyone any other suggestions for hire companies, or even other places?

Thanks


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Apr 2013)

Bruce at pro cycle hire is a really helpful bloke, I would reccomend him.


----------



## Alun (17 Apr 2013)

I've hired a bike from http://www.pollensacycling.com/ for the week after next, I'll let you know how I get on.
Make sure you book bikes early, as demand is high at this time of year.
Whereabouts are you staying?


----------



## Paul.G. (17 Apr 2013)

Used procycle hire and pollensa bike hire over the past few years and using Pollensa bike hire again this year end of July. Both are good but Pollensa Cycling are a little bit cheaper. Be very careful if your hiring a full carbon bike as you don't really know if a previous hirer has "sent it down the road" at any point in the past and some of the descents in Mallorca are very long and fast, just my opinion from a safety point of view.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (18 Apr 2013)

Bit the bullet and hired from procycle a team carbon massi 105 compact, so maybe should have considered the "down the road" comment above. Oh well never mind. Now all I need to do is find out what the cycling's like over there. Anyway even if its poor 105 euros for 5 days seems good to me.


----------



## Paul.G. (19 Apr 2013)

I've been cycling in Mallorca for quite a few years now, we have 2 weeks out there every summer and I guarantee you will love it. Once you have the bug you will be back again next year, enjoy!!


----------



## GBC (19 Apr 2013)

We used Max Hurzeler when we stayed at Club Pollentia last year. They had a good selection of bikes and quite reasonably priced. Really good service and good advice on routes.


----------



## Mello (22 Apr 2013)

Just got back from Majorca, basically it is any cyclists heaven and I will be booking again for next year. I took my own bike but some of my fellow club members did hire bikes. I think most of them used Procyclehire and were pleased with their bikes.

Just one word of warning, we passed a cyclist who had just had a crash on one of the descents and we bumped into to him in a cafe later on. He was bloodied and bruised but had not incurred any serious injury. Lucky, as on some of the descents you are reaching 40 to 50 Mph. He told us that he had pulled the front brake and just skidded off the bike. This had apparently happended because he had forgotten that the brakes on Majorcan bikes are on the opposite to those in the UK. You can apparently have them changed for a fee to the same as the UK.


----------



## avsd (22 Apr 2013)

Just back from a week in Majorca cycling. Here are some of my Garmin rides. I am an average B1 club rider but not a raced.

A few flatish rides

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/298848282 includes a great cake shop in Muro 
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/299307210

A hard but iconic climb Sa Calobra
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/299727743 - watch out for buses on the descents.


----------



## oldgreyandslow (24 Apr 2013)

avsd said:


> Just back from a week in Majorca cycling. Here are some of my Garmin rides. I am an average B1 club rider but not a raced.
> 
> A few flatish rides
> 
> ...


 

Great thanks for that, however I feel your idea of flat and mine may be slightly different


----------



## avsd (24 Apr 2013)

The key letters were 'ish' Along the coast is very flat but there will be a strong on-shore cross wind. Enjoy yourself. My only mistake was to buy a return ticket to the land of wind and rain otherwise known as Ireland


----------



## oldgreyandslow (30 Apr 2013)

I have just realised the price you pay on the website booking isn't the full story, there's 40 euro to pay to the driver, which turns out to be a delivery charge. OK if you're staying a fair way on the other side of the island but not when you're 1.5km up the road. I'll walk down I think.


----------



## bigjim (30 Apr 2013)

I stayed at Cala Millor for the first time last week and hired from Sanchez. £92 for 6 days for a full carbon Pinarello. Loved it so much, hired an extra day for £8. Fastest I have ever been on a road bike as I hit 62mph on the the descent into Petra with a following wind/gale. Thought I was going to die!


----------



## Mello (1 May 2013)

62 mph jesus! My max was 42 mph and I was crapping myself doing that. Looks like a nice bike though.


----------



## Brandane (2 May 2013)

Just back from Mallorca too (Port d'Alcudia). From a slightly different perspective; I hired a Merida Matts 20 MTB from the hotel (Sea Club Alcudia) . It did the trick as a good form of transport locally, and also a few longer rides to Arta, Ermita de Betlem, sa Pobla, Sant Vicenc, and part of the way to Cap Formentor. Not bad considering I had only 2 days of sunshine out of 7 days. 4 days of rain and one day overcast but dry. Trip report to follow once I get the photos sorted out. Haven't even unpacked the camera yet.


----------



## bigjim (2 May 2013)

> I had only 2 days of sunshine out of 7 days


Always a gamble this time of year with the weather. I dropped lucky for a change as I had really hot days and just two cloudy days. No rain. I had ten days out there this time.
The winds were really bad this year. Trouble is I was out on the bike every day. 
Dropped half a stone even though I was eating like a pig.
Can't wait to go back. Wish I could take my own bike though.


----------



## Mello (13 May 2013)

What is stopping you from taking your own bike?


----------



## bigjim (13 May 2013)

Cost and hassle.
Up to £100 xtra on the plane +20 euros on transfer bus. Need taxi to UK airport =£40 return. I can travel alone for nothing.
Packing, unpacking. Dragging the flippin thing round airports. Possible damage.......


----------



## Brandane (15 May 2013)

bigjim said:


> Cost and hassle.
> Up to £100 xtra on the plane +20 euros on transfer bus. Need taxi to UK airport =£40 return. I can travel alone for nothing.
> Packing, unpacking. Dragging the flippin thing round airports. Possible damage.......


 
+1. It is for these reasons that my only foreign excursions so far with my own bike have been limited to taking the train to Portsmouth, onto the ferry to Caen or St Malo, then a French train to wherever my cycle trip starts. I could fly with Ryanair from Prestwick airport to Beauvais (not exactly near Paris is it, Ryanair?) in a fraction of the time and at less cost, but prefer to spend the extra money on the train/ferry trip.


----------



## bigjim (15 May 2013)

Brandane
I'd be interested in how that Portsmouth to France thing worked out. Costs etc.
I've been trying to sort out a weeks tour around France but flights from Manchester are pretty rare into the small airports and also expensive with the bike [Ryanair]. Easy into CDG, but did that last year and wanted to start further south. Train an option from CDG but don't know if they will take the bike.
You are surely a long way from Portsmouth? Did you have much hassle with the bike on trains?


----------



## Brandane (15 May 2013)

bigjim said:


> Brandane
> I'd be interested in how that Portsmouth to France thing worked out. Costs etc.
> I've been trying to sort out a weeks tour around France but flights from Manchester are pretty rare into the small airports and also expensive with the bike [Ryanair]. Easy into CDG, but did that last year and wanted to start further south. Train an option from CDG but don't know if they will take the bike.
> You are surely a long way from Portsmouth? Did you have much hassle with the bike on trains?


 
No hassle whatsoever on Virgin trains Glasgow to London and back (several times now), as long as you have a booking for the bike (which is free when booked with your passenger ticket). Cost is the problem, unless you can book well in advance. A normal off peak return from my home town to Portsmouth is now £160 . I have traveled with Brittany ferries to both Caen and St Malo using the overnight sailings both ways. It works out cheap (about £80 return in May/June) if you are traveling solo as long as you don't want a cabin. I have always found the passenger lounge floors to be quiet and comfortable, especially if you are carrying a thermarest mattress and sleeping bag anyway!
Once in France, the trains are well equipped for carrying bikes (with the exception of some TGV services) and costs are similar to, if not slightly less than the UK. The SNCF site is the best place to find timetables, routes, and fares.


----------



## bigjim (15 May 2013)

Thanks for that. Looks as if it is cheaper to fly to CDG and pickup a French train. I've looked at the SNCF site, but they are funny about bikes in bags etc.
In the past I've just wheeled my bike on a train, hooked it up and thats it. No problems and never booked the bike on. Can't work out which is supposed to be a local, wheel on, train and which is not.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (19 May 2013)

easy jet charge £30 for bike...I pack it in a padded bag I got off ebay for £35 and sling it over my shoulder. It fits on the back seat of a cab easily. Not been to Majorca with it but have done this to Cyprus.

Majorca sounds great...added to my go to list


----------



## Licramite (7 Jun 2013)

I haven't done it yet but I'm looking to persuade the love of my life to do a cycling holiday in somewhere like Majorca.
excuse my ignorance but with bike hire- what about helmets, do you have to bring your own or are they part of the deal ?
(really fancy riding those bikes I keep being really tempted to buy one but I can't justify it - but I would love to ride one)


----------



## oldgreyandslow (7 Jun 2013)

Quick update, if anyone is interested.
Just returned from Majorca where I hired a Massi Team 105 from Procycle Hire at Peurto Pollenca, 5 days for 105 euro. I bought my own pedals and helmet, I wish I'd bought my own saddle though.

I stayed at the Hotel Duva, a short walk to Procycles shop, I got there bang on 9 when it opened on the Saturday, they fitted my pedals and I went for a short round the block ride to check set up, they did whatever I needed and that was sorted. You get a free Massi water bottle too.

I managed to get 190 miles in over the 5 days, including riding up the Coll de Femenia and the climb to Formentor, both awesome, the descents were awful though, I need to work on that area, especially the downhill sweeping corners and hairpins. Campanet is well worth a stop off.

All in all I thoroughly enjoyed it, great cycling, courteous drivers who give you plenty of space, great scenery a nice bike hired from people who seem to genuinely care that you get the most out of your time and they do ride outs from the shop at 9.00 on Tuesdays and Thursdays, I didn't go on one but would if I could get my wife to agree to holiday there again next year.

And the Duva hotel is great as well, good bike parking, good food and great beer and wine.


----------



## Craig-SR (9 Jun 2013)

I went on a weeks holiday to C'an Pickafort with the family and as I stopped in a Viva hotel got a Scott CR1 through them for a day.

It was €25 for the bike €1 for the helmet and would of cost €1 for the shoes(but they had none in stock my size).

I had a ride to Santa Margalida, Muro, Sa Pobla and Alcudia and it was well worth it. Only downside was not having the shoes but that was my fault for not taking my own.

The roads are brilliant to ride on, glad I tried it when I was there.


----------



## itboffin (9 Jun 2013)

I was there last week and hired a Cannondale supersix evo with Ultegra Di2 from bikehead.se brilliant bike and awesome customer service i can highly recommend. I was also there in March with my own bike and all in all with the airport faff it cost about the same but way less stressful. 

With any luck i'll be back again in Sept/Oct


----------



## brokeit (21 Jan 2014)

Was there in October had a fantastic week with Stuart Hall cycling weather was unbelievable for time of year, One thing I hadn't realised was how many bikes would be out there, bikers paradise! Stuart arranged the bike hire, our group had a mixture of Pinarrello and Planet X bikes all very nice( especially the Pinarello obviously) hired from mallorcabikehire.com. Stuart does a special deal with Mallorca bike hire who are based in portal pollensa we certainly had no complaints.


----------



## toekneep (26 Jan 2014)

We have been twice to Port de Pollenca and hired bikes from Wheelsports in Alcudia. Nothing wrong with either the bikes or the service BUT, last time we were there we called in a Procycle and Bruce was fantastic. Having established that we had hired bike elsewhere from his competition he calmly but convincingly explained how he runs his operation and then gave us some good advice about cycling on the island. His parting shot was; "if you need any minor adjustments to the bikes or to use a track pump during your stay feel free to pop in". Top bloke and top service. I would recommend them.


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Feb 2014)

I went to Port de Pollenca last year and took my own bike from Denmark. I rode my bike from the airport to Port de Pollenca and then spent a week riding all over the place. I had a smattering of rain in the mountains for an afternoon which was a blessing.

We will be going back in April but will be hiring bikes this time. It was great having my Koga but it is a bit of hassle .
Just a point that nobody seems to mention. The trains in Majorca are excellent and very cheap for bikes. It is all push on, push off lifts and ramps. No lifting needed. If you are based in the South and want to ride in the mountains in the North, it is simple to do.





There is a very good Mallorca Cycle map/guide on Amazon UK. It is worth taking it with you.





Steve


----------

